# Need to remove Uber Driver app on personal phone prior to BYOD swap event?



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

Uber Miami just sent an email announcing the $10/week fee and a potential/future BYOD event (info form link was included).

I already have the app on my personal phone... but haven't used it officially yet (just got my Uber iPhone this afternoon). Assuming that I do swap their phone for my own device -- should I delete the Uber Driver app beforehand? If I do that... is there anything else on my device that I should delete as well?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I would delete it if going into an event to turn in my Uber phone. Let them do the fresh install at the event.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

dont forget the pics or picxxx's


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

cheerose said:


> Uber Miami just sent an email announcing the $10/week fee and a potential/future BYOD event (info form link was included).
> 
> I already have the app on my personal phone... but haven't used it officially yet (just got my Uber iPhone this afternoon). Assuming that I do swap their phone for my own device -- should I delete the Uber Driver app beforehand? If I do that... is there anything else on my device that I should delete as well?


I would just turn the phone in and tell them that the BYOD is working fine, if it is. That is what I did, although the Android version was not officially out when I did it. But LookLou's advice is probably safer.


----------

